# bareMinerals Blemish Rescue Collection



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2018)

The new collection is the *first-of-its-kind acne treatment makeup regimen* is specifically formulated to help remedy breakouts without compromising your skin! It delivers confidence-building coverage while addressing acne, keeping skin hydrated, balanced and healthy-looking.

Made up of non-clogging coverage products, the Blemish Rescue lineup includes a antibacterial charcoal brush, a primer and a foundation that comes in a range of 20 shades!
















 
*Blemish Rescue Skin-Clearing Anti-Redness Mattifying Primer ($26)*: This calming primer smooths and blurs pores while subtle green tint neutralizes the look of redness. The formula helps clear acne with its anti-blemish ingredients such as exfoliating Sulfur, purifying Kaolin Clay, oil-absorbing Zinc and Phytospingosine, which helps optimize skin’s defense against bacteria. 















 
*Blemish Rescue Skin-Clearing Loose Powder Foundation ($29)*: This lightweight, full coverage foundation utilizes 0.5% salicylic acid and a blend of minerals to refine skin texture, clear acne and prevent future blemishes. This Powder Foundation also helps to calm irritated skin with Moisture Mineral Complex & Oat Protein. 














 

*Seamless Buffing Brush with Antibacterial Charcoal ($28)*: Activated Charcoal is infused into the fibers of the brush, working to repel bacteria and rid skin of excess oil. The unique dense, rounded design helps the brush stay cleaner for longer and delivers seamless foundation application, while a short handle helps to ensure complete control. 















available at *Sephora.com* and* bareMinerals.com*


----------

